# decals on blanks



## srs64

I picked up a few all white blanks and was trying to put some decals on the with very mixed results. Seem like the CA does not like the acrylic. I turn it to desired shape and sand it then wet sand till smooth, no polishs apply decal...... let dry
then apply CA in thin layers, sorta looks like fisheye on a old car I painted?

Any ideas on a better way to do it?

Sherman


----------



## RMayoIII

Some pics might help us understand what result you're getting. Almost sounds like you may have trapped moisture under the decal. Do you blot them on firmly to squeeze out excess from beneath them?  May also have something to do with your brand of CA. Did you re sand/polish the CA after applying? I've never gotten it to be flaw free, always have to flatten and polish it out myself.


----------



## Jim Burr

Robert has a good point. Moisture and CA don't mix until the CA is cured and it's time to wet sand.


----------



## NittanyLion

Sherman,

I have tgis happen every so often.  For me its a result of the decal paper not being sealed properly.  Are you clearcoating the decal paper?


----------



## firewhatfire

here is one I just finished on acrylic. I will agree there has to be some moisture somewhere.


----------



## cwolfs69

not enough CA on the fingers. i can still see spots that did not get covered. rookie mistake.


----------



## theidlemind

firewhatfire said:


> here is one I just finished on acrylic. I will agree there has to be some moisture somewhere.



Dude, your fingers look just like mine!


----------



## homemade

*Dacals*

This is what I have done. I print out my own decals on Testors clear film and fix it with the Testors decal bonding.  I let it set up for 24 hrs. after that, I apply the decal to the wood or blank and allow it to set up for another 12-24 hrs so that all the moisture evacuates,  This is where it get tricky. I apply a thin film of CA using a poly foam strip. I let it glide across the decal at  a very slow rpm. I let it set up to dry for an hour to make sure that the CA does not react with the bonder.  Apply another thin film of CA and keep repeating this process.  If you get any raised areas, sand only those areas.  When you inspect the decal and see that it is sealed, then you can move onto medium weight CA to complete the finish.  As I say this is trial and error.  If anyone out there have any ideas on this matter, please let me know.  By the way I printed my labels using a laser printer making it a very sharp image.


----------



## jagwood100

Have you tired putting on a coat or two (or three) of the CA on the blank before you put on the decal?


----------



## Janster

.........make the decal.
.........Let thoroughly dry
.........spray w/ Krylon Fusion Clear, TWICE, but let it dry between coats
.........apply to pre finished blank if it porous,aka "wood"
.........build up w/CA or cast and finish....Works for me! Good luck and be well.....Jan


----------



## longbeard

Phil are you using your fingers to put the ca on? :laugh:



Harry


----------



## firewhatfire

isnt that what  I am supposed to use?


----------



## longbeard

firewhatfire said:


> isnt that what  I am supposed to use?




Yep....:biggrin:



Harry


----------

